# **STOLEN** Cougar & Wolfie - SK13 Padfields



## LadyMcTavish

Hi everyone

Would like to ask you all to share Cougar and Wolfie

Cougar has been missing since March 2013. He's a 5 year old Maine Coon boy - neutered & chipped

Wolfie has been missing since Monday 26th August 2013. She's 6 month old Maine Coon girl, recently neutered (shaven patch still visible) and she's microchipped.

They are missing from Padfields area SK13. Their mummy Jude is totally frantic. You can contact her in [email protected]


----------



## jaycee05

So sorry to hear both these cats have been stolen, how? were they in pens broken into? or outside? or was the house broken into? 
I am just wondering if they were stolen to order, as it seems strange 2 cats from the same house, someone knew where to look for these cats
I hope both are found, but the first one has been missing for a while now
I do hope they are safe wherever they are,i can imagine how devastated the owner must feel


----------



## jaycee05

Just a thought have you posted this on facebook, to be shared,? just in case they are in a different area now
I don't know where Padfields is ,sorry


----------



## cats galore

This is on fb as I saw it on there and pointed the op in the direction of the forum. Just hoping someone, somewhere will have seen them


----------



## LadyMcTavish

jaycee05 said:


> So sorry to hear both these cats have been stolen, how? were they in pens broken into? or outside? or was the house broken into?
> I am just wondering if they were stolen to order, as it seems strange 2 cats from the same house, someone knew where to look for these cats
> I hope both are found, but the first one has been missing for a while now
> I do hope they are safe wherever they are,i can imagine how devastated the owner must feel


Hi - Wolfie was definitely stolen as she was on the garden with her sibling and her sibling came in but she didn't. Jude is convinced Cougar was stolen as he never wondered far and just vanished. It seems to me that these cats have been stolen to order. It's not coincidence that two cats have been taken from the same household. They are both all over Facebook and twitter and on all of the usual forums and search sites. I just hope the coverage will force whoever has them into handing them over. Luckily they are ID chipped so I'm hoping they will surface soon. Myself and the owner have emailed every Vet in a 20 mile radius and I have emailed all the chain vets (companion care etc) and asked them to pass the posters amongst their branches.


----------



## LadyMcTavish

cats galore said:


> This is on fb as I saw it on there and pointed the op in the direction of the forum. Just hoping someone, somewhere will have seen them


Padfields is just outside Glossop in North Derbyshire


----------



## LadyMcTavish

Struggling to upload photos so here are the links to their Animal Search UK advert

Cougar - Cat lost from Padfield, Derbyshire, United Kingdom, SK13 1ET | Animal Search UK
Wolfie - Cat lost from Padfield, Derbyshire, United Kingdom, SK13 1ET | Animal Search UK


----------



## Cheryl89

This is so so sad, I can't believe some people. They don't realise how precious our furr-babies are and it's even worse that someone has been scoping you out to see you have Maine Coons to make money off them - Disgusting sick b*dsjkkdsfjkhkhsdf!!!!!!

I pray for safe return of your gorgeous kitties  xxx

Make sure you put up ad's on all the pet sites too, even gumtree and really spread the word, I have shared with all my end xxx


----------



## LadyMcTavish

Thank you Cheryl. I have been scoping the Internet over the last few month and it seems to me there are ALOT of Maine Coons going missing. They are a very expensive breed and very regal and beautiful cats. It's very sad that people find the need to to this, I'm just hoping Jude's babies appear soon, it's been a very hard time for her :/


----------



## Happy Paws2

How awful, I do hope they are found very soon, I can't imagine how their Mom is feeling.


----------



## Cheryl89

LadyMcTavish said:


> Thank you Cheryl. I have been scoping the Internet over the last few month and it seems to me there are ALOT of Maine Coons going missing. They are a very expensive breed and very regal and beautiful cats. It's very sad that people find the need to to this, I'm just hoping Jude's babies appear soon, it's been a very hard time for her :/


I bet it has hun, I just think some people are disgusting. Instead of stealing cats and selling them GET A REAL JOB!!!!! roar. rrr:

xx


----------



## jaycee05

I hope the beautiful cats will be found, i wonder why someone has stolen one which has just been spayed,as obviously they cant breed from her, but at least it would make her more identifiable, if anyone sees her with someone who has just acquired a new cat
Was this at night or in broad daylight? i don't let mine out, only in my enclosed back garden which i have in full view all the time and impossible for anyone to get into,without climbing over other buildings, but as already said, sound like they were stolen to order by the same person/people,


----------



## LadyMcTavish

Yes it was lunchtime that she was taken :/


----------



## silverlight

I am not in your area but I wanted to send you my well wishes that your cats are found. My friend has recently lost her Maine Coon and is also convinced he has been stolen, he was not a wandering cat and always in the garden and back in the house on her return.

This is in the south, hampshire way.

All the best with your search


----------



## LadyMcTavish

Thank you for your kind words, I know Jude will read them. 

I have another friend in Bury St Edmunds who has had a MC stolen too. It's so sad :/


----------



## cats galore

we had a breeder of MC's on here that had one of her queens stolen. with all the coverage and her total committment to finding her - i.e leaflet drops around shopping centres, through letterboxes, fb, on this forum, i think she also contacted local radio statios etc etc she finally got Blitzy home. catcoonz (the owner) and everyone here literally made her too hot to handle. i really hope the same can happen in this instance too. she was stolen in oxfordshire


----------



## LadyMcTavish

That the plan. Jude and myself have been discussing a "plan of attack" to get the most coverage possible with the most effect. If anyone has any suggestions please feel free to comment. I'm going for vet and local news papers and Jude is going for the larger media outlets.


----------



## JulieNoob

Any news on these? I live very locally and also have a Maine Coon so been looking everywhere


----------



## LadyMcTavish

Hi Julie

No. Nothing. Both Jude and myself have been busy searching to no avail as yet. Would be eternally grateful if you could share both Wolfie and Cougar any way you can. Here are their links. Many thanks

Wolfie animalsearchuk

Cat lost from Padfield, Derbyshire, United Kingdom, SK13 1ET | Animal Search UK

Cougar
Silver maine coon missing


----------



## Calvine

JulieNoob said:


> Any news on these? I live very locally and also have a Maine Coon so been looking everywhere


I'd be inconsolable...what a pair of beauties. Hope they are found soon.


----------



## Calvine

LadyMcTavish said:


> Thank you for your kind words, I know Jude will read them.
> 
> I have another friend in Bury St Edmunds who has had a MC stolen too. It's so sad :/


MC's are VERY eye-catching cats unfortunately.


----------



## LadyMcTavish

Thanks calvine, Jude is understandably devastated


----------



## Dingle

Taken you say? any witnesses?


----------



## LadyMcTavish

Cougar never travelled far and didnt come home one evening, and Wolfie and her sister were on the garden, her sister came in but Wolfie didn't. There's no reason for either to stray, both neutered an very well looked after. Police are obviously investigating


----------

